# Urgent - Questions for Child's Social Worker



## peanut butter (Jul 23, 2008)

Really should have asked this question sooner as I need help before Friday!!

We are being visited by a child's SW (not based in our LA).  Can anyone pm a list of questions they put together for their meeting as we have some but not many and not sure if we are missing anything.

Trying to keep my feet on the ground as I am not sure if we are the only people being visited but at least its a step in the right direction.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hmm methinks something like this should be in the resources area 

obviously depends on age of child and often its in their profile/forms already but its good to get more details..if they don't more details then they dont know the child v well!

does he show secure attachment to his FC?
does he sleep/eat well?
what sort of personality do they have, outgoing and sociable or shy?
meeting developmental milestones?
any concerns re development...if so whats being done/ who are they seeing?
what kind of activities are they used to doing with FC..toddler groups/parks etc?
ask for clarification of contact arrangements..if its for direct, what are the reasons?

cant think of anymore off top of my head..and am in a hurry!
hope that helps 

kj x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm interested in this, too, please!  Good luck for Friday, pb!


----------



## Loobys (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi

When we met, all the questions we had were kind of answered, is this a pre match meeting ?? Sorry I have been off the boards for a while.

We wanted to know firstly about the lo any updates since the CPR, any update on medical we found that the social worker was unable to answer some of the questions we had to put to foster mum who knew lo best.

We asked about timescales (ie if match agreed when will go to panel), we asked questions that arose from CPR I went through it with a fine tooth comb


----------



## peanut butter (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks ladies, that's v helpful.  This is a pre-match meeting so we have not received a CPR only a short profile.  

Do you need to ask for a CPR or do they normally offer one?  Has not be mentioned by either the child's or our sw??


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

The sw might bring a copy of the CPR with her, thats what happened with us. We were asked to look it over and decide if we wanted to proceed and the sw was given our PAR to read to see if she thought we were right for the lo (she might well have seen yours already).

If she doesn't bring a copy with her it will probably be because it isin't ready yet, I'm waiting for a more up to date version at  the moment. It will be a requirement for you to see it before panel so don't worry you will get it sooner or later if things go further.

Good luck


----------



## Loobys (Nov 14, 2010)

I would ask for it to be sent even if slightly out of date, we were given report prior to the visit but I understand everyone does it different.

If you have the report before hand at least you wuld be able to look through and that will help with questions xx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

I think it's really important to ask how many moves the child has had and ask them to clarify whether they have had any temporary stays in respite care if the foster carers have gone away etc Ask them if the child ever stayed with friends of the birth family too. This is the kind of thing that often doesn't get mentioned and you to have ask specifically. This was bought up at my prep group as it can be a huge issue.


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi Peanut Butter

Here's a link to a previous thread on this subject : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283563.0

V best of luck

Martha


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Another thread on the same subject. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243812.0


----------



## peanut butter (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice, it really helped.  Meeting went well, but we have been given a lot of things to think about.  Still feeling quite positive, so watch this space ........


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

fingers crossed for you peanut butter!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Well done you!


----------

